

Dave McClure’s Terrible, Horrible, No Good, Very Bad Day - pbreit
http://uptake.co/dave-mcclures-terrible-horrible-no-good-very-bad-day

======
logical42
I wonder if the word 'bitch' is now considered unacceptable in any
circumstance or if the context is what makes it such an outrage. I suspect it
is the latter, which leads me to wonder if there may be some sort of double
standard in the kinds of vulgarity one can casually employ. I mean, I see the
term 'bitch' being tossed casually in episodes of sex in the city, and
conversely amongst men in a more, for the lack of a better term, 'locker
room'-like context. From my limited observations of such interactions, I feel
like tension arises in the use of the term from across people of different
genders.

If the end goal or point of all this is complete and utter gender equality,
then should we strive to get to a place where people can call each other a
'bitch' and have it interpreted as an offensive but not necessarily gender
related remark? I apologize if my thoughts have offended anyone.. this is the
logical chain of thought I've waded though in my head but I realize I could
just very well be off base, considering how sensitive this subject can be. If
I've caused any offense, I apologize in advance and would like to express that
I am just curious what everyone else thinks about this and don't mean to
justify Dave's actions or anything like that..

Just would like to sort of work it out in my head, and would appreciate input
from the community, I guess.

~~~
bradmccarty
My 2 pence:

It was 100% about the context. Dave used the word in a derogatory, very
serious fashion, from a position of power. The word has gotten tossed around
so much over the past few years that I think people have begun to lessen its
severity, and that's dangerous.

Just as two gay men may jokingly call each other f__, or two black men may
choose to use the word n_____ to refer to one another, that's a right that's
afforded to them because of their position. At no point will it ever be OK for
someone on the outside of that circle to throw these words at someone on the
inside.

To be fair, I can't stand any of these three words, and I wish that they'd be
completely forgotten from within the English language. But I'm on the outside
of all three of these circles, so it's not my place to say what is harmful to
those within them.

~~~
logical42
This is valid, I really do appreciate the response. I have no I intention of
trying to offend, I was just going through a chain of reasoning in my head and
really just wanted to know if there was a flaw.

It does seem like there was, so thank you for enlightening me.

------
thesmith1973
I've attended one of Dave's lectures - he does have a very direct and sometime
vulgar attitude. However, as the writer says, he _did_ cross the line this
time (and paid for it great).

------
jeffehobbs
Hang on, isn't Dave McClure an idiot? He speaks like an idiot. He writes like
an idiot. He _spells_ like an idiot.

You guys, I honestly think he might be an idiot!

------
drorweiss
The foul language could actually do him good in the long run... "interesting
things happen when Dave gives a talk". He can stand out of the P.C. crowd.

~~~
illuminate
Theoretically, one wouldn't want to limit their crowd to a group of juvenile
assholes.

